# Taurus Quality



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

As I have sifted through different posts in here, I have come to the conclusion that Taurus hg's, specifically revolver, are of less quality then the Rugers and Smiths. Would anyone care to be more specific in terms of what parts are of less quality?
Or is it in general, that the entire gun is less quaulity?
thank you, Tom


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Manufacturing tolerances on the entire gun are not held to the same standards as "better" guns. There is more variation between guns than with other manufacturers.

The tighter the tolerances and manufacturing controls the more money it costs to produce a product.


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

I have to say that the Taurus pistols I have are very good quality. I own a M44 and a OSS 45ACP.

I can only compare it to the other handguns I own-glock/browning/sig/colt/ruger/s&w


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Go to all the various gun forums and do some checking. I almost laughed when I read your subject title. The words "Taurus" and "Quality" do not go together.

Ya know - I try to be diplomatic, and I never tell someone their "gun sucks." However, I have seen story after story after story over the years about Taurus quality and their customer service.

One can use the excuse that people complain more than they compliment - and this is why we see so many neg things. BUt, to me, that doesn't matter. The consistency of all these complaints... The crappy quality.... The crappy customer service... The people who get horrible treatment on the phone and who send in their guns 2 or 3 times (or sometimes more)... All that resonates over time.

I've seen enough to know that even if the overall % of total Taurus owners are satisfied, I won't buy a Taurus after seieng the nightmares some people have gone thru.

I've looked at several Taurus guns over the years... I'll pass, thank you very much.

If that offends the Taurus fans here, I am sorry. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The biggest issue I've seen with Taurus is their customer service dept. Though I have seen a few post and known one or two people that have had a pleasant experience dealing with them it appears that a little more than 50% of the stories I've heard were not all that good.

I've had a couple revolvers over the years as well as a couple of auto loaders. I got rid of one (PT140) soon after getting it because I got a pretty good offer to trade it off and still have one (PT1911). The wheel guns were OK but they weren't anything special. Of the autos was a 50-50 split. The 140 was average but I do like the PT1911 pretty well. But as with all my 1911's I tear them down and put them back together adding parts to suit my 1911 needs.

In answer to the OPs question I think most of the Taurus guns are not as tight fit as others they are supposed to compete with. I don't really know if the savings is worth the possible headaches dealing with the service dept.

for me the exception to the rule is their 1911. I've bought two (gave one as a gift). The one I still have here has been a fantastic pistol. The steel is as good as any other in their class. The fit and finish in the ones I've seen were pretty nice. Both the blued and stainless models looked nice. I've fired a ton of ammo from reloads to all kinds of factory ammo ball and HP alike and have yet to have any troubles. and best of all the hole they make is where you expect it to be. They have been really accurate.

From what I read in forums I might be in the minority. But I have not really heard much bad feedback on the 1911 like I have the rest of their autos. But bottom line is with handguns you get what you pay for. If you want a gun that works like a thousand dollar gun then buy a thousand dollar gun. And as far as 1911's go I'd buy a Springfield over about anything else. There's a ton of real good gun makers out there that offer a better version of anything Taurus makes. Before dropping 400-500 down on a Taurus I'd look to something like a Sig Sauer or Smith M&P.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

My M44 has worked fine and taken deer. My PT99 is over 15 years old with many thousands of rounds. No problems. My PT145 was great aside from a ton of recoil.


----------

